# Ryobi ART3HG compatible router suggestions please



## brazen (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,

Around a year ago I made my own built-in cupboards to fit around our chimney breast, and at that stage I didn't bother to add doors. Now, our 7 month old is just learning to crawl, and I really need to hurry up and finally make some doors to keep him from scattering electricals and DVDs all over the floor - and to make the living room look "tidier" as my wife would put it.

I have used a very old lightweight Black and Decker router in the past for things such as cutting mortises for the cupboard.

Now I am getting more ambitious for the doors and hoping to use profiled rail and stile cutters, as well as a large raised panel cutter.

I own a Ryobi ART3HG router table - I realise not everyone would recommend this product, but time and money are at a premium now the lad is here!

So, I was hoping that some of you knowledgable folks here could suggest some suitable routers that are up to the job of cutting the raised panels and will fit the mountings provided on the Ryobi table - ideally without drilling required, but I guess I have to keep an open mind on that one!

I don't have the money to spend on professional-grade tools, so i am looking for a reliable DIY type tool that won't break the bank.

I should also point out that I am in the UK, so tool availablilty is significantly inferior to what you might have in the US.

On that note, I had considered the obvious option of getting a Ryobi 2100Watt router - but that no longer appears available in the UK except second hand.

Apologies for the long post, thanks for reading!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Tim

I'll wish you the best of luck finding a router which fits directly. I had an earlier version of this table which would directly accommodate neither the Elu MOF177/deWalt DW625 nor the Bosch GOF1700ACE (the current GOF2000E is similar). the only solution in the end was to flip it over and drill/tap my own holes. 

Sorry I can't recommend a low-cost 1/2in router with variable speed, but my own needs (I'm trade) mean that I steer well clear of (mainly) unbranded Chinese imports, although at places like Toolstation you can pick-up a 2000 watt 1/2in variable speed router for £70 or so:










I can't recommend the product, but I do know that if you but from them and it goes phut within 12 months they'll replace or refund without quibble. What I can't say is how long I'd expect such a tool to last, though

Regards

Phil


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

chech out the used market maybe one someone bought for one job and then never used it again get it for 1/2 price or less lots of good tools are found that way Andy


----------



## brazen (Oct 17, 2012)

I see, thanks for the suggestions. I have seen one or two second hand ones, I will see if I can get hold of one that way. Thanks very much.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

There are a number of good routers such as Bosch, Porter Cable, Makita, Milwaukee and some others. For what you are planning with large raised panel cutters you want to make certain that you have at least a 3 HP router to provide enough power for those big bits.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Maroonram said:


> There are a number of good routers such as Bosch, Porter Cable, Makita, Milwaukee and some others.


Hi Bob

In the UK the market is somewhat different. Porter-Cable hasn't been readily available since the early 1970s (there have been a couple of firms who imported for short periods but there is almost no spares backup) and Milwaukee have never sold routers here. Main (quality) brands are deWalt (ours are European made), Bosch, Festool, Makita and Hitachi

I second what you say about needing a powerful router, but again our terminology is very different. Here a "3HP" router would need (by law) to be 2250 watts input. Most of what are referred to as 3HP routers are actually 1700 to 2000 watt input

Regards

Phil


----------



## brazen (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice.

I managed to get hold of a second-hand one through the local classified ads. It's certainly more substantial than my little old Black and Decker!

Haven't had a chance to do more than check it will fit, hopefully this weekend I can use it in anger.

If anyone is interested in hearing how I get on with it I can always post some updates.

Thanks again


----------

